# PlastiDiping Wheels?



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay I have a 2014 Black 1LT 1.4T cruze and I was thinking of PlastiDiping my rims they are stock rims but what color would look best that would be used to accent the rest of the car?









Does anyone have any success stories using plastidip on rims? What would be the best color that I could use to change all the chrome on my vehicle? Thanks!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd say go with black, it's fairly easy to dip your wheels. You use about 3 cans for all four, and right now dipmycar.com is having a 20% off sale on everything. For the chrome I'd would go with black again as well and then get tint lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

Black is always an option but around here there are just so many people who have black on black cars with 5% tint. Its a fad and I would rather stand out than fit in even though it is always a great look. I want to get the appearance and interior looking good before I go ahead and get bolt ons and such.

Does anyone have pictures of maybe a matte purple or maybe a glossy orange?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Idk what color to use cause thats up to you, but other users and myself have used plastidip with success...properly jack up the car, take all fours off, put newspaper around the rim covering the tire (thts what i did atleast), and evenly spray atleast 3-4 coats with like a 20-30 min drying time between each coat...post pics when youre done


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I did 4 coats of black plastidip as a base coat and 3-4 coats of gold metalizer and i love the look! Mines topaz blue metallic tho.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Could always pick a colour that's inside the vehicle and bring it to the outside.

If you have red on the inside, you could do a red ring around the outside of the rim, black spokes and a red stripe down the center of each spoke. The only limit is your own imagination.

I would pick something that would compliment your vehicle though.


----------



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

My interior is all black with chrome accents though. I want to replace chrome accents with whatever color I want to pick for the rims and chrome trim on the outside.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I did black on my old Sonoma...took the wheels off, put note cards between the tire/wheel to keep overspray off the tire, and used about a can per wheel. I sprayed about 5-6 coats each. Do a little at a time. I bought my Plasti-Dip from Menards.


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

I had black plastidipped wheels on my old 97 monte carlo, they looked good and held up for a long time. Whenever i get my cruze i'm planning to dip the wheels black as well, so i'd be interested to see how yours turn out.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

ui wouldnt recomend orange. I would recomend platidip very easy to work with and easy to peal off


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried plastidiping the wheels and then spray painting over the dip? There are more spray paint options for colors than plastidip which i am after.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thats pretty much what the metalizer is, a very metallicaly paint.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> Thats pretty much what the metalizer is, a very metallicaly paint.


Im just curious how well the spray paint would adhere to the plastidip


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Has anyone ever tried plastidiping the wheels and then spray painting over the dip? There are more spray paint options for colors than plastidip which i am after.


Don't spray paint over plasti dip. It will just crack the plasti dip and we'll be hard to get off if you can even get it off. I would recommend dipyourcar.com they have tons of colors and styles.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Bailey Blair said:


> Black is always an option but around here there are just so many people who have black on black cars with 5% tint. Its a fad and I would rather stand out than fit in even though it is always a great look. I want to get the appearance and interior looking good before I go ahead and get bolt ons and such.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of maybe a matte purple or maybe a glossy orange?


I did my 05 dodge stratus rims red and I'm waiting on my wife's pink to come in so I can do her cruze rims pink. I also did my old 00 Nissan Sentra rims white. The red came out amazing though and it stands out to everyone rolling around with black rims.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Dippin'&Cruzin' said:


> Don't spray paint over plasti dip. It will just crack the plasti dip and we'll be hard to get off if you can even get it off. I would recommend dipyourcar.com they have tons of colors and styles.


I have been looking at this site for a while now, I think I like the pearlizer over white rims. I like the idea of white rims but don't like the idea of the cleaning though. Anthracite Grey looks pretty appealing too.... thanks!


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I have been looking at this site for a while now, I think I like the pearlizer over white rims. I like the idea of white rims but don't like the idea of the cleaning though. Anthracite Grey looks pretty appealing too.... thanks!


I had white rims on my Nissan and if I didn't clean them at least twice a week they would get so dirty the weren't even white anymore. But I live in a small country town with a lot of dirt roads. My red is holding up great. I'm waiting for my silver metalizer to come in. So my red will have a little shine to them. I haven't use anthracite Grey yet but it looks good on a pure bright color car. Should look real good with the summit white.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack the thread from the op but was wondering how many cans of plasti dip do you need to do 4 coats. I was thinking of doing mine with soon. Wanted to get an idea of cost.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

4 cans for 4 wheels 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to be different, try doing copper or gold...


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's what I was going to do. Seen Fonzie do it with 4 coats of black and 3 coats of copper to make Bronze. Also going to do the chrome in that same colour and maybe the mirrors.



Danny5 said:


> If you want to be different, try doing copper or gold...


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Anthracite gray with clear is in.....cant wait!


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Soooo I've never actually read about anyone discussing\explaining this…. Does the overspray on the tires just rub off?


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Nevermind, a quick youtube search answered the question for me.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

https://www.dipyourcar.com/home.php

Enough said! 

Approx $55 for the black with glosser. Feel free to explore color options. Also, their video tutorials are awesome; especially, the one about using a trash bag to cover your calipers/rotors. Questions?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

whats the deal with the plastidip glosser...if you apply it to the plastidip will it still peel off just as the plastidip would without the glosser? anyone with experience?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes the glosser peels off just like normal. Mine should be here in a few days!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Now that one of my Eco wheels is very well curb rashed in the center of the wheel, contemplating(new wheels(as I saw plenty of them this weekend)), a new wheel or plastidip. I happened to chat with a guy in the local Kroger parking lot and he gave me @ 1/4 a can to try out?


----------

